# ECHO 58 Volt Cordless Chainsaw



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2015)

There have already been several postings on this saw, starting around Post#164 in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-cordless-chainsaw.177392/page-9#post-5271046

But I think that this will be a popular enough item to warrant it's own thread. Please post your comments, questions, and experiences with this saw, and related line of *** here.




$299 with 4.0Ah battery and charger. Extra 4.0Ah battery $169. Available exclusively through Home Depot - _*NOT*_ available, and _*not*_ serviced through ECHO dealers.

Echo Cordless website: http://www.echocordless.com/products/chain-saw/

The Owner's Manual is available on-line for more information: http://manuals.echocordless.com/sys.../CCS-58V_107174001_276_trilingual_03.pdf?2014

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2015)

*Tried One Today!
*
A local Home Depot had reps in today to train their sales staff, and the Manager told me I could listen in (all training was done in the store aisles - no secret stuff). Got a chance to listen to their sales pitch, pester some of the HQ and manufacturer's reps, and try some products alongside some 'competitive' Ryobi, EGO, and Kobalt 40 Volt ***.



Saw specs are on the website noted in the post above: 58V; brushless motor; 4.0 Li-Ion battery; 16 inch bar; 3/8 low profile narrow kerf (Oregon Type 90) chain. We only had the opportunity to make cuts in some bundled, treated, 4X4 posts (7.5X7.5" total), so this is a very limited, first impression. But that first impression is very positive. It is clearly the best cordless saw that Home Depot sells. Of course, we did not compare it alongside any of the Husqvarna, STIHL, or Oregon models, so those impressions are still open. But it did discourage me from considering the other models I tried!

The saw has a conventional chain brake, and an electronic brake (chain stops instantly when trigger is released). Well balanced. Easy to operate. Has an overall quality feel to it. Clearly something to look at if you are considering a battery saw. Especially, since HD offers a 90 day money back guarantee and a 5 year consumer warranty.

Also tried their leaf blower, which was very well balanced and easy to use. Has an axial (in line) fan, instead of the radial style used on many gas and electric blowers. We are seeing this on some other battery powered blowers, including the new Ryobi and Oregon models. We were only blowing sawdust and scraps of wood on smooth concrete, so wet leaves and twigs might be a different story, but again, a very positive first impression.




Also tried the string trimmer. Also well balanced. Uses 0.80 or 0.95 string. Powerhead is compatible with many other ECHO attachments. They let us cut 1/8" dowel rods inside a plexiglass box, which is slightly different than 'real world conditions' for most of us, but made it's point about power.






Overall, a positive first impression. Buying into one of these tools usually means looking at the whole 'family', due to the significant cost of the batteries, and they seem to have a nice range, including a hedge trimmer that I did not try. No pole saw in this mix, but maybe one of their conventional attachments would work with the string trimmer powerhead?

I hope that some A.S. guys who try these will share their feedback here.

Philbert


----------



## zemmo (Apr 24, 2015)

Philbert said:


> *Tried One Today!
> *
> A local Home Depot had reps in today to train their sales staff, and the Manager told me I could listen in (all training was done in the store aisles - no secret stuff). Got a chance to listen to their sales pitch, pester some of the HQ and manufacturer's reps, and try some products alongside some 'competitive' Ryobi, EGO, and Kobalt 40 Volt ***.
> View attachment 418154
> ...


How much did the saw weigh, all in?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2015)

zemmo said:


> How much did the saw weigh, all in?


I just had a brief chance to try it. It felt well balanced, and was not noticeably heavy, compared to the other tools.
I am sure that the specs are one the ECHO cordless website, or in the owner's manuals (available on line).

Philbert


----------



## CR888 (Apr 25, 2015)

lt was not that long ago when electric saws had 14/18/24 volt batteries. Things are heading in the right direction it seems with 40+ volt units that are on the shelves currently. Keep us posted Philbert as the future looks bright with battery saws and the monies currently being invested in this technology is huge as we transition off non renewable energies. There are some great characteristics about electric ***, noise, clean work environment, ect, ect. An Australian mower/*** company Victa has 40volt units with 16" bars atm that look interesting, would love to run one for an afternoon.


----------



## oldfortyfive (May 15, 2015)

The pole saw attachment fits from my gas Echo machine, but I've not had a chance to try it.


----------



## Philbert (May 15, 2015)

oldfortyfive said:


> The pole saw attachment fits from my gas Echo machine, but I've not had a chance to try it.


Please let us know. Some accessories might fit, but not have enough power to drive them. Access to the full line of ECHO attachments would be a big bonus.

The Oregon 40V system has a separate, telescoping pole saw: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-40-volt-pole-saw.248941/ Uses same batteries.

Philbert


----------



## Treespotter (May 17, 2015)

Hé Philbert, I just read your post that you where able to compare machines side by side. 
Echo battery products are still not in stores here in the Netherlands but really close by to me there's a supplier that stocks Ego. 
I'm really impressed by their leaf blower and could do with a backhandle saw that produces a bit more grunt than the Husqvarna 536 LiXP. 
One thing that impressed me too is the fact that those machines come with a two year warranty and cost less than half of the Stihl and Husqy machines and batteries. 
Any suggestions? Should I go forward in buying the Ego leaf blower and eventually also their saw?


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2015)

Wolter,

I understand that the ECHO 58V saws were developed for, and are sold exclusively by The Home Depot improvement stores in the US (and maybe Canada and Mexico). I don't know if anyone else is offering them in Europe, Asia, etc. They are not sold by ECHO dealers here in the US.

I did not have an opportunity to try the Ego saws at that demo. They let us compare the ECHO saw with a Ryobi and Lowe's Kobalt (another store brand). Lots of lower priced brands here, along with the STIHL and Husqvarna lines. Be sure that you pick a company that will support the products down the road.

I personally have used the Oregon 40V saw, and am anxiously awaiting the release of their brushless motor model, due out in a few months. They claim a 40% increase in power over my existing one. I know that the Oregon 'PowerNow' battery line is sold in Europe, so you might want to check those out as well, and compare them to the Ego line. I have recently been trying the Oregon leaf blower - compact, powerful, and convenient; but goes through batteries faster than expected, even though I am familiar with other battery tools. I am having to learn to 'feather' the trigger, and only use the 'Turbo' mode when needed (I am used to a corded, electric model, and can go 'full blast' for an unlimited period of time).

As you noted, investing in one product leads you to stay with that same brand, due to the high cost of the batteries, so it is smart to take a look at all of their products, including ones you might want to add later. DeWalt and Makita have some battery powered *** - again, not sure what they offer in Europe. And Bosch has some that they sell in Europe but not in the US. So you might want to 'root around' on those websites, and see what is available, and which you are able to try.

Let us know what you get and how you like it!

Philbert


----------



## funky sawman (May 17, 2015)

Atleast these saws should never bog, only if the battery is kaput I guess


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2015)

funky sawman said:


> Atleast these saws should never bog, only if the battery is kaput I guess


Some of these saws have overload circuits that cut out if the saw is overloaded or bogged down, to protect the batteries and motor from overheating. Not exactly like a fuse or circuit breaker (nothing to re-set); just back off, release the trigger, then try again.

Philbert


----------



## funky sawman (May 17, 2015)

Well tell them I want a backpack battery model that's 96 volts and pulls a 32 inch full comp chain then were talking


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2015)

There are 80 volt models out there. And Husky sells some battery backpacks. So don't bet against that!


Philbert


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (May 19, 2015)

I was just at HD and almost grabbed one of these. They did not have one on display... told the guy I needed to see and hold it before handing over $300 and he said there was nothing he could do. I asked to see the manager on duty and was told she was busy. My reply was "that's too bad" and I walked out.

Apparently they didn't want to make a sale...


----------



## oldfortyfive (May 24, 2015)

oldfortyfive said:


> The pole saw attachment fits from my gas Echo machine, but I've not had a chance to try it.



Finally got chance to try it. The trimmer power head has two speeds. The high is still not as fast as the gas power head, but overall the system is usable. The battery power head is really only good for branches up to about 2-3". Sure is nice not to have the noise, vibration, or heat. The trimmer power head has a soft start feature that takes a little getting used to as there is 1-2 second delay before the saw or trimmer comes up to speed.


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow. 
Philbert, I've been using the E-go chainsaw and leaf blower now for a couple of days. 
So far I'm not really impressed by the startup time of both machines when using the trigger. On the leaf blower your forgetting that minor issue after two seconds when the hurricane starts to blow. Especially when you press the 'turbo'. 
But for the chainsaw it's more of an issue. When you burry it in the wood to quickly the machine stalls. 
Is the startup time in the Echo instantly like the Husqy or does it also take a moment to get into full swing?


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 2, 2015)

I would never have guessed that I would say this but... 
I have two of their four amps batteries and when they are on stock at the import company I'm going to swap one for a two amps. 
I've done a lot of cutting and blowing on one battery that lasted and lasted and lasted and lasted.
I'd rather have the smaller one and eventually swap batteries whan flat than constantly carry the 1.2 kilograms extra that the four amps one weights more.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 2, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> I would never have guessed that I would say this but...
> I have two of their four amps batteries and when they are on stock at the import company I'm going to swap one for a two amps.
> I've done a lot of cutting and blowing on one battery that lasted and lasted and lasted and lasted.
> I'd rather have the smaller one and eventually swap batteries whan flat than constantly carry the 1.2 kilograms extra that the four amps one weights more.


I'm with you. I don't want a heavy cordless saw. What's the weight overall with the 4 Ah battery?


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jun 2, 2015)

The Echo saw has a soft start, but it's pretty quick, under a second. Pretty much a non-issue. The trimmer seems like 2 seconds and I wish it was shorter.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 2, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> So far I'm not really impressed by the startup time of both machines when using the trigger.



Have not used the Ego, and only used the ECHO 58V for a short demo.
I did not notice that start up lag with the ECHO chainsaw, blower, or string trimmer. I do not notice lag time with any of my Oregon 40V tools.



Treespotter said:


> I have two of their four amps batteries and when they are on stock at the import company I'm going to swap one for a two amps.



Don't have the specs for those batteries. Oregon 40V batteries are listed by the manufacturer as: 1.7 pounds (1.25Ahr); 2.7 pounds (2.4 Ahr); 2.7 pounds (4.0 Ahr). Mine come in right about that. They said that they were able to increase the capacity of the larger battery without adding weight, by '_improving efficiency_'(?). I don't know what that means, but I really prefer the larger capacity batteries. They help address one of the 3, major limitations of battery powered ***: tool run time, initial purchase cost, and power.

I have been after Oregon for some time to sell a belt pouch to carry spare batteries in the field. I have looked at army surplus stores, and carpenter tool belts to find ones that fit. Closest I came was a camera bag at a garage sale (belt pouch and shoulder strap). I also use cut off, plastic, motor oil containers to isolate the terminals and prevent shorting. Since each manufacturer's batteries are a different shape and size, you need to find your own solutions for other brands.

Philbert


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 2, 2015)

56V 2,0Ah = 2.8 lbs
56V 4,0Ah = 4.9 lbs
56V 6,0Ah = 6.3 lbs

Turns out I was a bit off. It's less than one kilogram or two pounds between those two and four Amps 56V batteries.


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll try to film the startup lag tomorrow.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 2, 2015)

Do they really want to sell these in stores? I tried to check out the Makita one that uses two batteries and the guy basically said to order it on line at homedepo.com or something of that nature. He even said at first it came with battery and charger. Has some sort of cell phone like device to scroll through while you stand there. If you want to see the batteries and charger it is going to be a while and who knows if they even have them.

The husky dealer isn't a whole lot better, they do have both the top handle and rear handle version but have no interest in saying how much the 1/4 inch sprocket will cost. No break on the price but has one out for six months now on free trial. Kind of a hard sell in my estimation.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 2, 2015)

Franny K said:


> Do they really want to sell these in stores?



Good point!

Home Depot sells their Ryobi and ECHO brands, along with the Ego brand in their stores. They do not stock all of the items in all stores - marketed to certain demographic groups? You can check some availability on line. In the city where I live, only a few HD stores actually have the ECHO 58V chainsaw in stock on the shelves, but several have the string trimmer and leaf blower. You can order stuff shipped to a store, and have a return option, but that is not the same as handling one in person, let alone trying it out in wood!

The Makita cordless chainsaw is _rented_ at several of the HD stores that have rental departments (not all have rentals). You can _order_ the Makita gas, corded electric, and battery saws through their 'PRO desks', or sometimes buy them used from the rental department. I have also seen the Makita saw at tool demos held by large contractor supply type stores.

Seen some of the STIHL cordless stuff at a few full line dealers, but ironically, not the full cordless line. Have not seen the Husky cordless stuff in person anywhere - might be the price? Lowes and Sears have their own brands, but not always visible with other chainsaws. Oregon 40v PowerNow brand I have seen at some saw/*** shops, and upper end hardware stores - they are also available from several Internet sources, including Bailey's, Weedeaterman, etc.

I agree. You should not have to go to an industry trade expo to see this stuff. Sharing experiences here on line helps!

Philbert


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a sprocket on spare but probably because of the slower chain speed 20 meters per second for the battery powered Husqy compared to the more powerful and 26 meters chainspeed per second of for instance a ms 200 the sprocket doesn't wear that much. 

Those Husqy's sell themselves. When someone has one it only takes a very short while before the colleagues have one too. That machine has earned it's place here and the fanbase is growing by the day. If only Husqvarna could provide us with a bigger saw. That's the reason why we're so eager for the Echo an E-go to work well.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2015)

Treespotter started a thread on his experience with the Ego battery powered chainsaw and blower. It deserves it own thread, but I am linking it here for reference.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/egopower.281010/#post-5391785

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

I just picked this Echo up today. Gotta charge it up and I'm gonna try it out later on. I have both stihl brushless saw models, and the ryobi 40v ....so I'll give some initial thoughts and comparisons later today.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

First before I run...appearance and feel are good. Looks like a well built saw. 
But I put it on the scale and it weighs in at 14lbs 5oz with battery installed. It's not light!!


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Philbert. 

Chainsaw10, is there only one 'size' battery or can you swap for less amps.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I wouldn't want any less capacity....I'm fine with the weight.

Here's a few things I can say in the 20 minutes I've run the saw. It has plenty of power, definitely more than my
Stihls. 
I did have a problem though. Two times while I was cutting I released the trigger....when I pulled the trigger again there was no power at all. I had to unclick the battery and click it back in then it worked again. I never lost power while running it though...only when I let off and tried to restart.


----------



## zogger (Jun 4, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> I'm not sure, but I wouldn't want any less capacity....I'm fine with the weight.
> 
> Here's a few things I can say in the 20 minutes I've run the saw. It has plenty of power, definitely more than my
> Stihls.
> I did have a problem though. Two times while I was cutting I released the trigger....when I pulled the trigger again there was no power at all. I had to unclick the battery and click it back in then it worked again. I never lost power while running it though...only when I let off and tried to restart.



Thermal overload protection maybe? Taking the battery out and reinserting might reset it. I am just guessing. I know my Oregon is slow and steady as she goes, let it cool off now and then, push it too hard you ain't cutting nuthin. It is really picky about protecting itself and the battery from too much heat.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

No it's not thermalling because it happened several times right at the start of cutting when I wasn't even dug into the wood....no load on the motor whatsoever. I ran the saw a third time about an hour ago and I couldn't keep it running. It would only run about 20 seconds at a time before power cut out

So as I'm typing this I'm sitting in the HOMECHEAPO parking lot. I returned it ....or rather I exchanged it. I'm pretty sure I got a lemon with electrical issues....so I got another one and I'll give it a try tomorrow. I am really hoping it was just a problem with that specific saw, because the saw really rips!!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 4, 2015)

30 day satisfaction warranty at THD. Put it through it's paces!

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yup...im gonna run the crap out of it. If it don't hold up its going back. 





Here's the Echo compared to Stihl. ....the Stihl has seen close to a years worth of work, I would estimate well over 100 charges on the packs. Not one single problem so far. 

Here's what I did today with one single battery charge with the Echo....I got this 3 foot bear 3/4 of the way carved on one charge. I didn't time it but it was approximately 20 to 25 minutes of continuous/nonstop running. This bear will cover the cost of the new saw once its all finished/varnished


----------



## Philbert (Jun 4, 2015)

How's the carving with a battery saw? Is slower chain speed a problem?

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

The Stihls have been awesome detail/finishing saws. They also work well for carving full small carvings...1 foot to 1 1/2 tall type stuff. .....but I couldn't efficiently carve a 3foot type carving from the start with it(like the rough cut one pictured)

The Echo has much more chain speed and overall power, so this is definitely a possibility now . If I can hopefully get one that runs correctly...I've got my fingers crossed that the instant problems with the new saw today was just a fluke. 

For the short time the echo ran properly today it had plenty of chain speed. It didn't even bog down when making full cuts that were almost as wide as the 16" bar. I was extremely surprised....very similar to a mid size gas saw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hope the new saw runs correctly.

When I'm setup and really splitting wood, it's nice having a smaller saw to trim stuff, so it would be nice having a saw you didn't have to start every ten minutes, just to cut off a branch stub.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah! Thats one of the great things about battery saws. If I'm doing a full day of carving or taking down trees i easily have to start saws 10 or 20 extra times just for quick little odds and ends. It's so nice just to be able to pull a trigger and spare my sore shoulder.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 5, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> First before I run...appearance and feel are good. Looks like a well built saw.
> But I put it on the scale and it weighs in at 14lbs 5oz with battery installed. It's not light!!


Yikes! More than my Dolmar 7900.


----------



## zogger (Jun 5, 2015)

zemmo said:


> Yikes! More than my Dolmar 7900.



The deal is, it's only been a few years now since the decent battery saws came out. Ya, some earlier ones, I mean the "hit practical use stage". Now in those few short years, they are like *twice* as good! For the same loot or even cheaper! Much stronger electric motors and much longer lasting and more powerful batteries.

Think about ten years from now.

Yep, gas saws still rule on weight and power, but the batt jobs aren't sneaking up, they are sprinting now! Show me any stock (not ported, stock from the factory) saw that in a few years time, same displacement, is twice as good for the same/similar or even less money.

Once graphene and carbon nanotubes are being used in the batts, lookout!


----------



## zemmo (Jun 5, 2015)

zogger said:


> The deal is, it's only been a few years now since the decent battery saws came out. Ya, some earlier ones, I mean the "hit practical use stage". Now in those few short years, they are like *twice* as good! For the same loot or even cheaper! Much stronger electric motors and much longer lasting and more powerful batteries.
> 
> Think about ten years from now.
> 
> ...



I agree, it's exciting! 2 stroke gas saws are a mature tech. I want a cordless saw now, just don't want it to weigh more than 11 lbs or so. If the brushless Oregon gets good reviews will probably buy one in the fall, with a weed-whacker.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 5, 2015)

Philbert said:


> They said that they were able to increase the capacity of the larger battery without adding weight, by '_improving efficiency_'(?).



I expect they're just using higher capacity, more expensive 18650 cells.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 5, 2015)

Stopped by HD today and had a look at the Echo. Nice looking saw, but boy does it have some weight to it, a hair lighter than the 590 sitting next to it. I still may pick one up, but the weight definitely is a big negative. I also saw some similarities between it and the Ryobi saw, I'm thinking Ryobi may be making these tools for Echo.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 5, 2015)

I only had a chance to run 1 pack thorough the new saw today, thats about 20 minutes of nonstop carving. There was one glitch within the first minute of running. Power cut out and I had to re-click the battery just like the first saw yesterday. ...but the rest of the twenty minutes I had no problems. When it works it is really an awesome saw, but the electronic glitches leave me doubtful.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm thinking Ryobi may be making these tools for Echo.



All made by TTI exclusively for Home Depot
http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands/


More info in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-cordless-chainsaw.177392/page-9#post-5271046

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Jun 5, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> I only had a chance to run 1 pack thorough the new saw today, thats about 20 minutes of nonstop carving. There was one glitch within the first minute of running. Power cut out and I had to re-click the battery just like the first saw yesterday. ...but the rest of the twenty minutes I had no problems. When it works it is really an awesome saw, but the electronic glitches leave me doubtful.



Hopefully, they can get it fixed. I'd contact the company and get a real tech/engineer on the line, explain what is happening, and look for a *real* fix, not exchange one from the same production run for another one.... Might be one simple electronic do dad needs to be upgraded, who knows though....


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2015)

zogger said:


> I'd contact the company and get a real tech/engineer on the line . . .



Probably impossible. Remember, these are not supported by ECHO. They are exclusive to The Home Depot, which only has the capability to exchange, refund, or do very simple repairs _if_ they have a rental department.

I could not even get basic sales questions answered by the manufacturer, except when I 'ambushed' them at a store sales demo.

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm going to use it for the next few days first and get to really know the saw first. ...then I will try to contact someone early next week. 
I shouldn't really be modifying this saw at all because I'm really not sure if I'm keeping it....but I did a little something. I cut the back of all the cutting teeth....so now I can do plunge cuts. It's impossible to plunge with this 3/8 .043 chain without doing this.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe we will see 'reconditioned' (returned) saws available on line for less in a few months?

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 6, 2015)

I ran 3 full battery charges on the saw today...all the way to cutoff....and I pushed it hard. Flawless the whole time. This thing really blows the Stihl battery saws away as far as power and chain speed goes!! You can really push it hard and it doesn't slow down in a cut. Very very happy with how the saw ran today...and grinding the back of the cutters off makes the saw much better. 
Run time is not nearly as long as the stihl saws, but there is tons more power.....so I guess thats understandable. I will pick up a second battery if I'm still happy with this saw a week or two from now(actually I will probably grab a string trimmer because it comes with a battery for i think $300....and a new battery alone is about $200 i believe)


----------



## jhellwig (Jun 7, 2015)

Philbert said:


> All made by TTI exclusively for Home Depot
> http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_brands/
> 
> 
> ...


 
And seeing as how that is also the parent company of ryobi and milwaukee maybe some of milwaukees awsome batteries made their way into it. Milwaukee is doing good getting power and battery life out of their stuff. Plus they are making their own cells in their batteries.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2015)

Panasonic used to make batteries for Milwaukee. Hard to keep track. Some of these tool companies have been bought and sold several times in the past several years. 

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ran the saw for about 15 minutes today. I had to re-click the battery at least a dozen times because power was cutting out again. It never cuts out when pushing it hard....only when doing light stuff. I'm gonna have to call tech support, because this saw is awesome when it works...but I can't deal with the electric constantly browning out.


----------



## zogger (Jun 7, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> Ran the saw for about 15 minutes today. I had to re-click the battery at least a dozen times because power was cutting out again. It never cuts out when pushing it hard....only when doing light stuff. I'm gonna have to call tech support, because this saw is awesome when it works...but I can't deal with the electric constantly browning out.



Sounds bad, two in a row. Most likely be a recall on them then.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thought this was somewhat interesting. He seems to push the Ego stuff a bit, however much of what he said makes sense, at least to me it does.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Thought this was somewhat interesting . . . much of what he said makes sense, at least to me it does.






Verrrrry IN-ter-est-ing. . . . .! Thanks for posting that link. 

Learned a lot about battery pack thermal issues. Liked the phase change material and 'potting' of the electronics on the Ego batteries. Also interesting to just take a tour of the internals. Now I want to see the insides of the STIHL, Husqvarna, Oregon, etc. batteries! Wonder why he is only comparing these two brands? He has a few related ones on YouTube. Might have a dog in the fight?

Not surprised that the 56 V and 58 V batteries are really 'the same'. I understand that the 36 V and 40 V batteries are also 'the same', just described differently.

The batteries, of course, are an important (and expensive) component of these tools, but only part of the total user experience. I _might_ put up with a longer charging time, and shorter battery life, if I liked the operation of one tool better, or if the price difference was significant. Home Depot _may_ be warranting the ECHO batteries for 5 years (hard to get a straight answer) for residential use - so 'better' batteries may not be such a critical factor for some users if they get that kind of life out of it.

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah ,it's pretty clear that Ego batteries are definitely better quality after watching that. I was already thinking about returning this echo tomorrow and picking up an ego to try out. I think that video sealed the deal. It's just gonna cost more if I like the Ego... $300 to get started...then if I like it I'm gonna need the 4ah battery($200) and a quick charger($100)

...anyway I'm not screwing around with these brand new Echo's not working properly. It's a shame they didn't even test there own products before they released them. Power is great when it runs....but what good is it with the aggravation of having to constantly remove/reinsert the battery while working.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 7, 2015)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 429325
> 
> 
> Verrrrry IN-ter-est-ing. . . . .! Thanks for posting that link.
> ...


I've never seen a sleeve of "phase change" material used before. A battery bank is the cells, the protection circuitry, cooling, and packaging. Both of these battery packs are using 2000mAh cells, at the lower end of capacity in today's marketplace, probably Chinese. The best cells are nearly twice that capacity now. One could probably figure out exactly which cells the Echo is using, if one could read the string of characters on the vid.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 7, 2015)

zemmo said:


> I've never seen a sleeve of "phase change" material used before.


I understood it to mean that there is a piece of phase change material held against each cell by a sleeve of heat shrink tubing.

Philbert


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> Yeah ,it's pretty clear that Ego batteries are definitely better quality after watching that. I was already thinking about returning this echo tomorrow and picking up an ego to try out. I think that video sealed the deal. It's just gonna cost more if I like the echo. $300 to get started...then if I like it I'm gonna need the 4ah battery($200) and a quick charger($100)
> 
> ...anyway I'm not screwing around with these brand new Echo's not working properly. It's a shame they didn't even test there own products before they released them. Power is great when it runs....but what good is it with the aggravation of having to constantly remove/reinsert the battery while working.



Do you feel it's something as simple like bad contact between the connectors, or something in the electronics? 

I was really about to pick one of these up, I think I'll wait awhile and see what happens. Before you take back the Echo and if it's not too much trouble, a video of the Echo and Ego cutting in the same log would be nice. I know, I know, faster isn't always better, especially if you have to pull the battery all the time.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I understood it to mean that there is a piece of phase change material held against each cell by a sleeve of heat shrink tubing.
> 
> Philbert



That's how I understand it.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 7, 2015)

You should pick one up....there's really no risk. Just time and a little gas money for the trip to return it if you don't like it. I would like to see if someone else is having the same problems.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 7, 2015)

The problem is electronic I'm pretty sure. No real rhyme or reason when it happens. Just cuts out, but almost never under heavy load use. There is no active chain break(chain coasts to a stop over 3 or 4 seconds)...many times the brown outs happen when I get back on the throttle before the chain comes to a complete stop,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> You should pick one up....there's really no risk. Just time and a little gas money for the trip to return it if you don't like it. I would like to see if someone else is having the same problems.



You and I think alike. I may very well pick one up, as I found an HD not too far from my woork that has both the Ego and Echo, so if I have the same issue as you, I'll just exchange it for the Ego.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> The problem is electronic I'm pretty sure. No real rhyme or reason when it happens. Just cuts out, but almost never under heavy load use. There is no active chain break(chain coasts to a stop over 3 or 4 seconds)...many times the brown outs happen when I get back on the throttle before the chain comes to a complete stop,



That does sound like glitch, not just bad contacts.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 7, 2015)

How do you think the Echo would compare to this saw? I know you really can't say for sure having only the the video to go by. It honestly doesn't look all that great, and wonder if it really puts out 80V.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hard to tell, but doesn't look that much...or any quicker.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> How do you think the Echo would compare to this saw? I know you really can't say for sure having only the the video to go by. It honestly doesn't look all that great, and wonder if it really puts out 80V.



I bought the 80v snowblower and leaf blower in November. I have to say I'm really impressed with the power of both and battery life. The snowblower would handle even wet heavy snow and last about a half hour. The second battery would be just about charged even using it nonstop. The leaf blower flat out rips. I haven't used it long enough to kill the battery in one sitting though. I keep it in my truck and the battery last a couple weeks using it here and there.
It gets heavy though after a few min.

I've been contemplating getting the saw but the videos of it are less than impressive and I can't get it locally yet that I know of to try it.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lowes also has an 80v chainsaw (Kobalt)....coming soon? Their 40v looks like junk though.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> Lowes also has an 80v chainsaw (Kobalt)....coming soon? Their 40v looks like junk though.


Maybe the same saw wearing different clothing???
That's where I got my snowblower.


----------



## zogger (Jun 8, 2015)

One guy on consumerreports says he had two echo batt blowers in a row with a bad switch. So, starting to see a pattern maybe where the problem might be.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> Maybe the same saw wearing different clothing???
> That's where I got my snowblower.


I looked at the kobalt blower and it looks identical other than color and logos. The string trimmer looks a little different but the batteries look the same.the batteries are even green like mine.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 8, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> . . . it looks identical . . . the batteries look the same.the batteries are even green like mine.



Do you think that the batteries would actually fit / interchange? One concern I have with 'house brand', battery powered tools (Sears, Lowe's, etc.) is that they make their battery packs unique, so that you have to buy replacements from them, at any price they decide. With cordless drills, etc., many older battery packs have been discontinued, although, some are available from aftermarket vendors, or rebuilt by places like Batteries Plus (no endorsement intended). 

Support for a brand that is more widely distributed (many stores, internationally, etc.) is more likely down the road IMHO. This is important to me, as I tend to keep things a long time.



zogger said:


> So, starting to see a pattern maybe where the problem might be.



Hope they work it out. It looks like an attractive line if they hold up well in use.

Philbert


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Do you think that the batteries would actually fit / interchange? One concern I have with 'house brand', battery powered tools (Sears, Lowe's, etc.) is that they make their battery packs unique, so that you have to buy replacements from them, at any price they decide. With cordless drills, etc., many older battery packs have been discontinued, although, some are available from aftermarket vendors, or rebuilt by places like Batteries Plus (no endorsement intended).
> 
> Support for a brand that is more widely distributed (many stores, internationally, etc.) is more likely down the road IMHO. This is important to me, as I tend to keep things a long time.
> 
> ...


They sure "looked" identical. Even had the same push button battery life indicator.
But all it takes is one minor case build difference and it won't fit... So I'm not sure.
I'll take a look at mine at home compared to online pics. Doesn't appear to be anything in stock yet at lowes to go look at.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 8, 2015)

Paragon Builder said:


> They sure "looked" identical.


Of course, Lowe's (Sears, Home Depot, etc.) doesn't build anything. They either re-label items, or have things made to their specs. One possible scenario is that some light Dremel tool work on the plastic case of one battery will allow it to fit into the mounting slot of the other, giving the user a choice.

I have carried stuff into these stores to compare compatibility. I stop at the 'Returns' counter, show them what I have, and ask if it is OK to bring it in to '_see if it fits_'. They are usually OK with that, especially, if they do not sell that particular item. Some stores (e.g. Menard's) place a sticker on the item I carry in to show the security guard on the way out if there is a question.

I carried my Oregon 40 V chainsaw into Northern Tool to see if it fit in one of their generic PowerBoxes when I first got it (almost 4 years ago!). Spent 1/2 hour with the Department Manager who had never seen one. Have carried my batteries into surplus stores and home centers, still searching for the ideal carry pouches (garage sale camera case is so far still the closest!).

Interested to hear what you find.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Of course, Lowe's (Sears, Home Depot, etc.) doesn't build anything. They either re-label items, or have things made to their specs. One possible scenario is that some light Dremel tool work on the plastic case of one battery will allow it to fit into the mounting slot of the other, giving the user a choice.
> 
> I have carried stuff into these stores to compare compatibility. I stop at the 'Returns' counter, show them what I have, and ask if it is OK to bring it in to '_see if it fits_'. They are usually OK with that, especially, if they do not sell that particular item. Some stores (e.g. Menard's) place a sticker on the item I carry in to show the security guard on the way out if there is a question.
> 
> ...


Have you heard any gossip on the brushless Oregon? Voltage or any other specs?


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 8, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> It's just gonna cost more if I like the Ego... $300 to get started...then if I like it I'm gonna need the 4ah battery($200) and a quick charger($100)



Don't! In my Ego is a 4 amps battery. 
When your buying, go for two of the two amps. You will thank me for that two pounds less weight. The cost will stay the same and with the quick charger you'll be able to cut constantly.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just returned the Echo....I'm heading home right now the try my new Ego.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 8, 2015)

zemmo said:


> Have you heard any gossip on the brushless Oregon? Voltage or any other specs?


Supposed to be available 'very soon'. Still 40 V. Uses same batteries. Supposed to be 40% more power.

Apparently, the designers have to choose / make trade offs between chain speed, torque, and battery life.

Anxiously waiting!

Philbert


----------



## zemmo (Jun 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Supposed to be available 'very soon'. Still 40 V. Uses same batteries. Supposed to be 40% more power.
> 
> Apparently, the designers have to choose / makes trade offs between chain speed, torque, and battery life.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna get one, Philbert? It sounds like you've been pretty happy with the old model. I think this saw should be light enough for me, and I really like the idea of the auto sharpener on this type of saw. I think I'm fine with 10 18650 cells, would probably get another battery pack. Could probably rebuild the pack with the best Panasonics; I've had great performance from other battery packs I've had rebuilt.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 8, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> I just returned the Echo....I'm heading home right now the try my new Ego.


Great. Hit us with the comparo.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 8, 2015)

zemmo said:


> Are you gonna get one, Philbert?.


Definitely would like to try them side-by-side. If I do, I will certainly post a thread on it!

Philbert


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 8, 2015)

zemmo said:


> Great. Hit us with the comparo.


Ok...I tried it out real quick with the charge it already had straight outta the box. Chain speed and power is nowhere close to the Echo.....the Echo has MUCH more power. Power comparison is not even close. The Echo saw is really like running a gas saw. But, I will say just from the 10 quick cuts that I made that it's got a little more power when compared to the Stihl Battery saws. This EGO saw is definitely the most comfortable and balanced saw to hold....the way the battery sits down really low is perfect. I'm predicting that I will keep this saw if it holds up. ....but I will be hoping to re-buy the Echo also in a few months in hopes that they iron out the problems.


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 9, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. The Ego feels sluggish. But compared to the Husqy it's fractional quicker through the thicker pieces. 
I picked up the two amps batteries tonight. Feels a lot better than the four amps.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well hopefully this one will run as it should, if not I'll exchanged it for the Ego.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

I thinkin I'm not keepin the Ego. Has no balls. ...


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well hopefully this one will run as it should, if not I'll exchanged it for the Ego.


Im very interested to hear how that echo works for you....and if you have the same issues. That saw really has some power compared to anything else I've tried. 

I carved with the EGO for 5 battery charges today. I got about 10 minutes each run on the 2 ah battery. I am just not happy with it. It's weak. It's not smooth.....most cuts are very chattery because there's not enough chain speed. I originally said it seemed more gutsy than my Stihls.....but after running it today thats just not true. 
Also i filled the oil tank before I ran it, and it's still almost full after 5 full rounds of carving with it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Besides the issues you had, the weight of the Echo had me on the fence. What do you think about the actual weight between the two? Without the battery pack the Ego was a bit lighter.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes the Ego is quite a bit lighter without the battery. ....I bet a smaller motor is the biggest reason.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

I wish this Ego had a 1/4" sprocket option. The micro 1/4" .043 chain that stihl has on there batt saws/ms150 is awesome. It's very thin and tiny teeth so there is very little resistance when cutting into wood....it's the smoothest cutting chain and great for these saws. Slices wood like its butter. The Ego would kick ass with this chain if it were an option.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 9, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> I thinkin I'm not keepin the Ego. Has no balls. ...


Maybe you can post some of you comments in the EGO thread. Treespotter has been very positive about his, and it would be good for folks to find a balance of opinions.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/egopower.281010/#post-5391785

Philbert


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll try to run the saw tomorrow, maybe make a video too.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'll try to run the saw tomorrow, maybe make a video too.


Why wait ?....I know its late, but just bust that thing out in your living room and cut up the coffee table or something
There's no fumes...go for it!! Actually that saw will make your ears ring though, it's definitely the loudest battery saw.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 9, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> Why wait ?....I
> just bust that thing out in your living room and cut up the coffee table or something . . .There's no fumes...go for it!!



Er, . . . Um. . ., it still slings bar oil, so maybe not on the carpet?

Philbert


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol I've already powered it up. I'll have to sneak over to my neighbors and cut on some of his logs, I'm all out right now. It's probably a good thing my neighbor is also my brother.


----------



## jhellwig (Jun 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Er, . . . Um. . ., it still slings bar oil, so maybe not on the carpet?
> 
> Philbert


Why would you care about the carpet if you are going to cut up the coffee table?


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just sent a detailed email to EchoCordless support. I explained the problems I had with both saws. I also made it clear that I was very impressed with the saw when it was working properly. I told them that I'd really like to own one of these saws, and some other tools on their 58v lineup....if the glitches /powerloss issues were remedied. I will see if I get a reply.


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 10, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well hopefully this one will run as it should, if not I'll exchanged it for the Ego.


You gonna muffler mod it?


----------



## zemmo (Jun 10, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> I just sent a detailed email to EchoCordless support. I explained the problems I had with both saws. I also made it clear that I was very impressed with the saw when it was working properly. I told them that I'd really like to own one of these saws, and some other tools on their 58v lineup....if the glitches /powerloss issues were remedied. I will see if I get a reply.


Buena suerte!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Cut with the saw today and took some video. I bet you guys can't guess where I'm headed right now.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 10, 2015)

Taking her back???


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes sir. It was randomly shutting off, if you waited 10 to 20 seconds it would run again. My theory is the processor is getting confused, and it takes a few seconds to reset. I did not have to pull the battery for a reset, I just waited.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yup...exactly what happened to the two i tried. I was also able to get it to restart by waiting 10 or 20 seconds too, but reinserting the battery was quicker. And yeah, it simply seems like the speed controller gets confused like you said. It amazes and puzzles me how a company can release a product like this without even testing it to see if it works!! Fricken tarts

When it was cutting were you happy with the power it had? I definitely was.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> Yup...exactly what happened to the two i tried. I was also able to get it to restart by waiting 10 or 20 seconds too, but reinserting the battery was quicker. And yeah, it simply seems like the speed controller gets confused like you said. It amazes and puzzles me how a company can release a product like this without even testing it to see if it works!! Fricken tarts
> 
> When it was cutting were you happy with the power it had? I definitely was.


The power was actually somewhat surprising. I ran my Dolmar 421 alongside it, no it isn't as powerful, but closer than I was expecting it to be. When I was boxing the saw up, I noticed that the battery was quite warm, even though it was sitting for at least 15 minutes. I really didn't think I'd be able to run the saw long enough to make it act up, that wasn't a problem. 

I'll get the video of the saw running tonight or tomorrow. I'm using a new camera and editing software, so it may take some time.


----------



## zogger (Jun 10, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Cut with the saw today and took some video. I bet you guys can't guess where I'm headed right now.



Back to de sto?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 10, 2015)

Chainsaw10 said:


> It amazes and puzzles me how a company can release a product like this without even testing it to see if it works!!


The reviews from pre-release users on the HD website go back to January. So they probably did test it quite a bit. The company making them also has a lot of experience making battery powered tools.

I'm thinking that they made a change going into production, with unexpected results, or maybe there is a quality defect in one of the components. Hopefully, they will get it fixed soon. I was impressed with my short demonstration use, and you guys seemed to really like it while it was working. Maybe we will get more input from other users.

Philbert


----------



## Treespotter (Jun 11, 2015)

Philbert said:


> The reviews from pre-release users on the HD website go back to January. So they probably did test it quite a bit....



Giving a saw to someone to try out doesn't automatically mean you (as a manufacturer) get the feedback you need. Most of the times you get the feedback you want to hear and that's something completely different and useless. 
My Husqy's are in my possession to test them. I do the stuff your not supposed to do with it. When they break down there is a full report with it from the events leading up to the breakdown and if possible a video showing the mishap. They are boxed and shipped through the Dutch import to Sweden. 
Whatever happens to the battery topper I'm using now is feedback for the next gen.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's the quick video I made. As you can see the saw actually stopped dead in the second I made.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jun 11, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Here's the quick video I made. As you can see the saw actually stopped dead in the second I made.


Seeing this makes me glad I haven't bought one yet.

When it's cutting it does look impressive. Hopefully they find and fix the problem soon.


----------



## zogger (Jun 11, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Here's the quick video I made. As you can see the saw actually stopped dead in the second I made.




Just watching the echo cut, it seems to hit a torque demand threshold, if that makes sense, after which she no go. And that point is really picky.


----------



## Chainsaw10 (Jun 11, 2015)

No it's not anything to do with torque overload or thermal cutoff. They cut out like this even if you're just revving the saw in the air.....doesn't even have to be cutting in wood. In fact i barely had any cutting out when making big tough cuts . Most of my problems were when I was doing light carving detail work with just the tip of the saw.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 11, 2015)

Treespotter said:


> Giving a saw to someone to try out doesn't automatically mean you (as a manufacturer) get the feedback you need. Most of the times you get the feedback you want to hear and that's something completely different and useless.



I agree - I posted a similar comment about '_honeymoon_' reviews in the other thread. But the cutting out/stopping described is something that should have shown up in early tests. That's why I think that it may be a production issue, rather than a design issue.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 11, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Here's the quick video I made. As you can see the saw actually stopped dead in the second I made.


Great video - very helpful. Thanks! Except for Chainsaw10's comment about the saw cutting out when revving the saw in the air (quoted below), I would have guessed that it was a thermal overload circuit that was overly sensitive.



Chainsaw10 said:


> No it's not anything to do with torque overload or thermal cutoff. They cut out like this even if you're just revving the saw in the air.....doesn't even have to be cutting in wood.



Andre's video does bring up a comment on expectations for these saws. I have been using the Oregon 4oV (CS250) battery saw for 3-1/2 years now. It came with a 14 inch bar. Just to '_push it_', I have cut a 14" log with it (green spruce) - had to let the saw do the work; had to be patient; but made it through. I have cut some dead, dry wood with it - same deal. But this is not what the saw excels at. What it is good at cutting is: green wood up to about 6 to 8 inches in diameter, and dead wood up to about 4 to 6 inches in diameter. Occasional, or incidental use on larger stuff. Smaller branches, etc.: all day, as long as you have the battery packs to swap out.

That wood that Andre' was cutting in that video was pretty challenging for these types of saws, in my opinion. The ECHO should not be cutting out as easily as described, but I would personally recommend a more powerful saw if I was cutting stuff like that on a regular basis.

Philbert


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 11, 2015)

zogger said:


> Just watching the echo cut, it seems to hit a torque demand threshold, if that makes sense, after which she no go. And that point is really picky.


That's not how it was behaving, it was shutting off randomly, just look at the second cut, there was very little load on the saw. I also had it stop without any load at all, I just didn't get it on video.


----------



## zemmo (Jun 12, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's not how it was behaving, it was shutting off randomly, just look at the second cut, there was very little load on the saw. I also had it stop without any load at all, I just didn't get it on video.


These saws are really drawing a lot of current, and the protection circuitry (to ensure no thermal runaway) seems to be buggy. It's a rather demanding application. It is a little surprising that such a glitchy product was unleashed on the marketplace.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 12, 2015)

zemmo said:


> These saws are really drawing a lot of current, and the protection circuitry (to ensure no thermal runaway) seems to be buggy. It's a rather demanding application. It is a little surprising that such a glitchy product was unleashed on the marketplace.


The whole power management system seemed to be poorly engineered. Not only was the power being cut, it was also fluctuating up and down.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 12, 2015)

zemmo said:


> Have you heard any gossip on the brushless Oregon? Voltage or any other specs?



Just heard back from some Oregon reps that the US release date is expected to be 'around mid-August'. Europe may be different.

Philbert


----------



## zemmo (Jun 12, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Just heard back from some Oregon reps that the US release date is expected to be 'around mid August'. Europe may be different.
> 
> Philbert


I'll bet the Oregon product will lack these toothing issues.


----------



## hollow1107 (Aug 14, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Here's the quick video I made. As you can see the saw actually stopped dead in the second I made.




Im glad i watched this first i was going to pick one up tomorrow.
Kind of dissapointed in echo for this because all of my other echo products have been great


----------



## zemmo (Aug 14, 2015)

hollow1107 said:


> Im glad i watched this first i was going to pick one up tomorrow.
> Kind of dissapointed in echo for this because all of my other echo products have been great


No Oregon brushless yet?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 14, 2015)

Waiting . . . .

Philbert

http://oregoncordless.com/staging/w...110009aa_CordlessFB_CS300_LASER_010520151.pdf

http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...300-A6-Chainsaw-Kit-w-4-0-Ah-Battery-Pack.axd


Note: the system is designated as '_40 Volts_' in the US and '_36 Volts'_ in Europe. This video also shows that Oregon folding bucking stand that I want, but which is not available in the US.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Aug 17, 2015)

I've been using my Echo right along now since they came out pretty much with out any issues. The random shutoff issue has been pretty minor...not enough to complain.


----------



## TN Hunter (Aug 18, 2015)

oldfortyfive said:


> I've been using my Echo right along now since they came out pretty much with out any issues. The random shutoff issue has been pretty minor...not enough to complain.


I purchased my Echo a week ago, only used it a couple of days over the weekend but had zero issues with it. Cut several smallish (4 inch or smaller) trees to widen 4-wheeler trails and also cut up some firewood just for fun to see what it would do. Went through 10 inch fallen oak trees as good as my stihl 017 would do. Cut up all the wood in this pic along with all the trimming and still had 2 out of 4 bars on the battery power meter. So far so good.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope they worked the 'bug' out - seems like a great saw and a great value.

Philbert


----------



## TN Hunter (Aug 18, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I hope they worked the 'bug' out - seems like a great saw and a great value.
> 
> Philbert


I hope so, I really like this saw and it is much easier to throw this saw in with my hunting/camping gear without having to haul my 044 and/or 250 (the 017 stays at the cabin!). I was really impressed with the first cut and that impression only got better the more I used it.


----------



## Treespotter (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope it will be sold world wide soon.
[emoji106]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 18, 2015)

TN Hunter said:


> I purchased my Echo a week ago, only used it a couple of days over the weekend but had zero issues with it. Cut several smallish (4 inch or smaller) trees to widen 4-wheeler trails and also cut up some firewood just for fun to see what it would do. Went through 10 inch fallen oak trees as good as my stihl 017 would do. Cut up all the wood in this pic along with all the trimming and still had 2 out of 4 bars on the battery power meter. So far so good. View attachment 441814



Glad the one you have is working well.


----------



## TN Hunter (Aug 31, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Glad the one you have is working well.


Used my echo again over the weekend to clean up some downed pine trees. Zero issues with it over the span of about a solid hour's use. I had my MS250 with me as well but it never was taken out of its case! Speaking of which, any suggestions on a good inexpensive case that will fit the Echo? The one at HD for a small Echo does not fit.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 31, 2015)

TN Hunter said:


> . . . any suggestions on a good inexpensive case that will fit the Echo?



You can buy a generic 'PowerBox' style case for about $30. Modify it to hold charger, batteries, etc. That's what I did for my Oregon 40v saw.

Philbert

Some of mine here:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/carry-case-for-a-large-saw.202923/


----------



## TN Hunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> You can buy a generic 'PowerBox' style case for about $30. Modify it to hold charger, batteries, etc. That's what I did for my Oregon 40v saw.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> ...


I had the chance to use my Echo a couple of days last weekend and I had some issues with it. It cut out on me 3 or 4 times while cutting up the first tree. Nothing major but I did have to re-set the battery each time to finish the job. The second day, same thing happened on the first of about 20 or so cuts. Only happened that one time on the second day. Now I am wondering if I should consider the new Oregon brushless saw? I am still well within the 90 day money back HD policy. I must say I am somewhat disappointed in the Echo after last weekend but will probably give it another month or so to make a decision. Has anyone used the Oregon 300? I have not seen many reviews on-line about it yet.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 9, 2015)

TN Hunter said:


> Has anyone used the Oregon 300? I have not seen many reviews on-line about it yet.



Oregon announced that it is '_now available_' about a week ago on their FaceBook page. And I have seen it listed on Bailey's site ('_Ships in 7 to 10 Days_'); and Amazon ('_Usually ships in 1 to 2 months_' !!!); so I think that they are just starting to become available here in the US. They might have been released a little earlier in Europe (advertised there as a 36 Volt saw).

I want to try one side-by-side with my CS250. And with the ECHO. (I want a cordless GTG!)

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Sep 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Oregon announced that it is '_now available_' about a week ago on their FaceBook page. And I have seen it listed on Bailey's site ('_Ships in 7 to 10 Days_'); and Amazon ('_Usually ships in 1 to 2 months_' !!!); so I think that they are just starting to become available here in the US. They might have been released a little earlier in Europe (advertised there as a 36 Volt saw).
> 
> I want to try one side-by-side with my CS250. And with the ECHO. (I want a cordless GTG!)
> 
> Philbert


 Ya, side by side, same wood would be a good test. Just saying 40% more power is one thing, need to see how that translates in the wood.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 28, 2015)

Link to new thread on Oregon CS300 40V chainsaw:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-cs300-40v-cordless-chainsaw.286385/

Philbert


----------



## oldfortyfive (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally got around to using my Echo this weekend. It was 60° out and I had no issues with the saw cutting out like I did in the warmer weather. Maybe the problem is temperature related.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Nov 20, 2015)

Talked to Echo's support line and learned something that I would not have suspected. Apparently the batteries have a protective mode. If the saw is stopping in the first 5 seconds then it is probably in the protective mode. Seems you have to press and hold the battery indicator button for at least 8 seconds to reset it. This never made the manuals. I got the impression that it should probably be done before you first use the saw or is sets for more than 30 minutes. I'll have to report back after the next time I use the saw.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Dec 20, 2015)

oldfortyfive said:


> Talked to Echo's support line and learned something that I would not have suspected. Apparently the batteries have a protective mode. If the saw is stopping in the first 5 seconds then it is probably in the protective mode. Seems you have to press and hold the battery indicator button for at least 8 seconds to reset it. This never made the manuals. I got the impression that it should probably be done before you first use the saw or is sets for more than 30 minutes. I'll have to report back after the next time I use the saw.



I finally got around to using the saw again. Looks like the advice I got from Echo's tech support was on track. Did a bunch of cutting this afternoon. One battery pretty much does me in .


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2015)

That's a pretty important technical detail to overlook!

Thanks for sharing it.

Philbert


----------



## oldfortyfive (Dec 21, 2015)

Philbert said:


> That's a pretty important technical detail to overlook!
> 
> Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Philbert



Stumbled on to this: http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/stringtrimmers/Echo-cordless-trimmer-can-be-tricky-to-start


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey, my local Home Depot was closing out their 58V leaf blowers + battery and charger for $99. Might be worth a look see.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 11, 2017)

Bump. 

Any longer term reviews on these saws?

Someone said that the saw a deal on 'reconditioned' units at a local HD. 

Philbert


----------



## oldfortyfive (Mar 11, 2017)

Still liking and using mine.

There's a new blower coming out which is why they are closing them out.


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 13, 2017)

Just picked one up yesterday. For the price nothing else beats it, paid $270 for the saw, battery, and charger. Will not get a chance to try it for a week or two but will report my experience. On a scale of 1-10 as far as skill and use with a chainsaw I am about a 4. I have cut maybe 10 cords my entire life. And half of that since moving into our new house in TN 13 months ago.
I liked everything about the saw except the weight. My main reason for buying one is to take care of small projects that pop up without having to start and listen to a gas saw.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Apr 13, 2017)

Get the trimmer and blower when you can. I don't miss messing with engines and with the extra tools and batteries you'll keep them exercised.


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 14, 2017)

Unfortunately I just bought a CS490 saw and a gas blower 2 weeks ago. So the new blower is out. Will research trimmers because I need one capable of using a blade to mow down briars and small saplings.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Apr 14, 2017)

RandyinTN said:


> Unfortunately I just bought a CS490 saw and a gas blower 2 weeks ago. So the new blower is out. Will research trimmers because I need one capable of using a blade to mow down briars and small saplings.


The battery trimmer won't cut it. It's a great trimmer, but not enough power for a blade. I also tried my pole saw attachment...only good on 1-1/2" or smaller.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Apr 14, 2017)

Cordless saws have proved to be useful while climbing, but as mentioned they do have some limits. If you are cutting a lot of 8 to 10'' limbs then you will have to lower the cordless an pull up the gas modle. Thanks


----------



## RandyinTN (Apr 14, 2017)

Have no plans to climb up any tree, for any reason, period! LOL. We live in the middle of 42 acres of mostly oak trees and there is always something leaning or a tree that fell down and needs to be moved.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 14, 2017)

oldfortyfive said:


> The battery trimmer won't cut it. It's a great trimmer, but not enough power for a blade. I also tried my pole saw attachment...only good on 1-1/2" or smaller.


I have the Oregon 40V system. The string trimmer is good for grass / weeds, but I don't think that it could handle a brush blade. The pole saw, on the other hand, is surprisingly effective - I have cut through 8" branches doing storm clean up. That maxed out the 8" guide bar, and took a little patience, but I have regularly cut 4" limbs with it. 
These cordless tools keep improving, including lawn mowers, snow throwers, etc. (along with all of the contractor tools: table saws, band saws, etc.). There likely will be battery operated brush cutters offered in the not too distant future.

Philbert


----------



## oldfortyfive (Apr 14, 2017)

Philbert said:


> I have the Oregon 40V system. The string trimmer is good for grass / weeds, but I don't think that it could handle a brush blade. The pole saw, on the other hand, is surprisingly effective - I have cut through 8" branches doing storm clean up. That maxed out the 8" guide bar, and took a little patience, but I have regularly cut 4" limbs with it.
> These cordless tools keep improving, including lawn mowers, snow throwers, etc. (along with all of the contractor tools: table saws, band saws, etc.). There likely will be battery operated brush cutters offered in the not too distant future.
> 
> Philbert


The Echo with the pole saw will cut bigger, but it's slow going. I agree they are coming of age.


----------



## woodenboater (May 15, 2017)

good thing this thread exists, as I found a pretty nice deal on a display Echo at HD. Marked down from $379 -> $290 -> $150 Cdn (about $110 USD). Charger and two 2amp batteries. Almost bought the Husqvarna cordless last year but no $$  The Echo will see light duty. small saplings, limbing etc.. The Husqvarna will still see the brunt of the tree work on my acreage. Figured $150 was worth it, hope so lol


----------



## Philbert (May 15, 2017)

Great deal!

Be sure to post your experience, comments, etc. here in this thread. 

Philbert


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jul 10, 2017)

Just an update on my Echo saw...still loving it. Spent Sunday doing a bunch of tree cleanup at my sportsmen's club. Basically a lot of intermittent use cutting and moving. That's where these really shine in my book. You don't have to start up an engine for two cuts, just pull the trigger and cut. I've since picked up the updated blower to go with the saw and trimmer. The new blower is outstanding. Even took it on my recent prairie dog shoot to blow the dirt off the truck and UTV. It's pretty hot and dusty in South Dakota.


----------



## rayjay257 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been using my Stihl a couple of times a week. Mostly just stuff up to 6>8" at the base. Mostly just zipping through 1/4" to 2" limbs and saplings. It is ideal for this. I love the 8 lb weight !


----------



## rayjay257 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would be very interested in trying an Echo on the stuff that is just slightly beyond what the Stihl can do. Some of the stuff I am felling is about 10" at the ground and I wait until I have a bunch of stumps and then cut them all short with one of the little gas saws I have.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jul 10, 2017)

It will handle that stuff pretty well. Longer cuts in bigger stuff would only reduce battery life some.


----------



## weaverra (Jul 13, 2017)

oldfortyfive said:


> The battery trimmer won't cut it. It's a great trimmer, but not enough power for a blade. I also tried my pole saw attachment...only good on 1-1/2" or smaller.



Yes, it's more than powerful enough. I've been using the 80 tooth blade with no problems. Cut down several trees 2-3" in dia. It will go through small saplings and briars just fine. As a matter of fact the batter life seems pretty close to the trimmer head times.


----------



## rayjay257 (Jul 13, 2017)

That thing really was turning up some rpm !!!


----------



## oldfortyfive (Jul 13, 2017)

weaverra said:


> Yes, it's more than powerful enough. I've been using the 80 tooth blade with no problems. Cut down several trees 2-3" in dia. It will go through small saplings and briars just fine. As a matter of fact the batter life seems pretty close to the trimmer head times.




Out in the heavier stuff like multiflarose and saplings at my local sportsmen club it just wasn't worth it. There's just too much of it to work well.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 15, 2018)

I guess this came out several months ago, but I just got an email today. Apparently, ECHO 58 Volt cordless O*P*E will soon be available at ECHO dealers.

For the past 3 years it has been exclusively available at The Home Depot. 

https://www.echo-usa.com/About-ECHO...to-Feature-Full-Line-of-58V-Cordless-Products

Oddly enough, last night st a local HD the garden manager said that he was not getting any more 58 V saws in at his store. He only had clearance models.

Philbert


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 15, 2018)

I received the same Email. My guess is they're a hard sale at HD and are giving dealers a chance to push a few units out the door. I didn't care much for the saw I tried out "way too heavy" and the reviews of the other equipment aren't great. Not the best quality and overpriced IMHO.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2021)

ECHO Announces New Battery Line

ECHO is announcing a new battery powered outdoor power equipment platform. It sounds like it is NOT compatible with their existing batteries or tools (!). In addition, some of the tools will work with the new, smaller amp hour battery only. Some tools will work with the new, larger amp hour battery only. More to be seen!






ECHO eFORCE ™ 56V Battery System| ECHO-USA


Making Intelligent Power & Trusted Performance SIMPLE.




www.echo-usa.com





Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2021)

Philbert


----------



## Franny K (Sep 26, 2021)

It says there now is an 5 amp hour battery but the biggest I see is 4 amp hours coming with the tools. I get 51 volts nominal, 104 watt hours / 4 amp hours.


----------

